# Silent Hill HD Collection



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 1, 2012)

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/6605/18744847.jpg

*Official Web Page*: Konami
*Developer*: Hijinx Studios / Konami
*Publisher*: Konami
*Genre*: Survival Horror
*Release date*: March 20, 2012
*Platforms*: Xbox 360, PS3

*Description*:



> Silent Hill Re-Mastered Collection combines two classic spine-chilling Silent Hill titles from the past and brings them to the PlayStation 3. Introducing Silent Hill 2 and Silent Hill 3 with enhancements including true high-definition graphics, this offering gives new fans and old fans the opportunity to experience the early era of Silent Hill as a true genre-defining experience with the added value of two games.
> 
> Silent Hill 2 follows the sad story of James Sunderland as he woefully enters the sleepy town by a mysterious letter from his deceased wife. Seeking the chance to see her again beckoned by guilt and remorse, he stumbles upon his fears manifested through unseen evil and ominous characters leading him to the asylum of another world. The fight against the truth that his wife has died, James must escape the lumbering demon Red Pyramid (a.k.a Pyramid Head) along with his mystified fears that have taken the form of living monsters within the haze that is Silent Hill.
> 
> Serving as a sequel to the original Silent Hill game, Silent Hill 3 centers on the forces of the demonic cult that spreads the insanity of the otherworld through Claudia, a cult member attempting to bring Harry Mason’s daughter, Heather, into Silent Hill. With a subplot and themes involving the loss of innocence and childhood, a web of intrigue is spun by Claudia with intentions to birth a new god.



*Features*:



> * Silent Hill 2 & Silent Hill 3 critical acclaim from the previous console generation.
> * Full PlayStation Network Trophies support integration.
> * Both titles re-mastered to HD at 720p for improved graphics on PlayStation 3.
> * Experience the two classic Silent Hill titles previously released on PlayStation 2, Silent Hill 2 & Silent Hill 3, that defined the Survival Horror genre in its early inception.
> * Completely updated in-game voiceover directed by series vocalist Mary Elizabeth McGlynn and soundtrack score enhancing the storytelling and ambient music within each re-mastered game



*Trailer*:
[YOUTUBE]PgSSHpwqyuk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2012)

Both of these are mine fav psychological survival horror games.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 1, 2012)

Then you'll be glad to know that I have started Silent Hill 2. Just completed the Clock puzzle in the Wood Side Apartment. Does the game give you any clues about your next objectives, or do you just go with the flow and explore?


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2012)

It does give you the clue about objective. Pretty much story driven. And the puzzle difficulty increases exponentially depending upon the difficulty.

But there are few places which are optional and do affect the ending. And how many times you do particular things too affect the ending. It's all about your decisions throughout.

Do not try to kill everything. If possible just ran past intimidating monsters you encounter on the long linear paths.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 1, 2012)

I usually try to avoid confrontation with the Lying figures, when they are in groups. But mostly, I try to at least strike them down and those Mannequins. 

Caught up with Eddie, who was scared shitless and Angela. Then witnessed the infamous Pyramid Head rape scene. I love the game's OST. It's creepy and shooting, depending on the situation. Also, the new voice overs have done a pretty good job.


----------



## Faun (Apr 2, 2012)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I usually try to avoid confrontation with the Lying figures, when they are in groups. But mostly, I try to at least strike them down and those Mannequins.


later behemoths of enemies shall be encountered (of course SH3 has got more grotesque enemy design and creepy hospital levels). It gets creepy and under your skin. Panic attacks for sure.



Ethan_Hunt said:


> Caught up with Eddie, who was scared shitless and Angela.


I actually cared for Angela. You will know the reality behind her plight later. There is lot of symbolism with the enemy designs and the environments. 



Ethan_Hunt said:


> Then witnessed the infamous Pyramid Head rape scene.


I didn't know what was happening the first time I saw that. Another symbolism here.



Ethan_Hunt said:


> I love the game's OST. It's creepy and shooting, depending on the situation.
> Also, the new voice overs have done a pretty good job.


Voice acting and cutscenes are very well executed. Music is hauntingly beautiful.

Soon you meet a charming new companion


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 2, 2012)

Faun said:


> later behemoths of enemies shall be encountered (of course SH3 has got more grotesque enemy design and creepy hospital levels). It gets creepy and under your skin. Panic attacks for sure.


That's what I'm hoping for in SH3. I saw a few HD videos of it and it looked more visceral than SH2. I recently completed Silent Hill: Downpour and it's a pity they didn't release it for the PC. It offered yet another creepy experience. 



Faun said:


> There is lot of symbolism with the enemy designs and the environments.


Yep. They have carried the same tradition in all the SH titles. I never knew about this, until I hit the SH boards on GameFAQs. They have a great deal of theories about it. Helps you understand the true essence of the game. 



Faun said:


> I didn't know what was happening the first time I saw that. Another symbolism here.


It caught me off guard. I had heard about this scene being chopped off on the PS3 version (for some reason). So was wondering what the hoopla was about. Anyway, made it past the first boss fight with PH. Wouldn't really call it a boss fight, as all I had to do, was to evade the chap. 



Faun said:


> Soon you meet a charming new companion


I believe I already have. I'll have to take care of her though.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 2, 2012)

How is the control system.In pc it was very bad (no controller support).Therefore i was forced to left it without continuing.Sh 2 still is the best.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 2, 2012)

The only issue, with the controls, is the lack of directional camera rotation. It's locked and get's a bit awkward at times, specifically, while sprinting in tight area. Apart from that, it's the same it was on the PS2 version. I hated the PC versions controls too, so left the game within a few minutes. But this is a pretty good port, considering, the game is almost a decade old.


----------



## Faun (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah I did run into Pyramid Head while running away from him taking sharp v turns in narrow alleys due to clunky controls but that didn't subdue my interest in the game.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 2, 2012)

Damn my favorite title is not releasing for PC


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 2, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Damn my favorite title is not releasing for PC


They are already available for the PC.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 2, 2012)

^i m saying about HD


----------



## quan chi (Apr 3, 2012)

honestly camera angles in SH 2 are pathetic.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 3, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> ^i m saying about HD


These collections are meant for consoles only. PC games have the ability to be modded and thus get HD support, barring the cut-scenes.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 7, 2012)

Dam it!


Spoiler



Maria just died at the hands of PH.


----------



## Faun (Apr 7, 2012)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Dam it!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Yeah, wasn't it that elevator scene ?

Though you get to see the person one more time.


You are very near to the end if  I recall correctly. There is a labyrinth before that and a room puzzle. Then a final ascent.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 8, 2012)

Just completed SH2 and got the 'Leave' ending.


----------



## Faun (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh, I got In Water ending


So basically you did this:


> Avoid the Maria ending, so spend as little time with her as possible, and hit her quite a few times with a weapon to make her not want to be around you. Do not check on her in the Hospital once you leave her room.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 9, 2012)

I just went with the flow and yes, those are the things that I did. Never realized it would affect the ending. But her (Mary) letter to James in the end was so heart-breaking.


----------



## Faun (Apr 9, 2012)

I'd love to play it again with HD textures.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 10, 2012)

Out of curiosity, how does SH4: The Room compare in regards to these 2 titles?

Since it's not a part of this collection, I want to know if it's even worth trying.


----------



## Faun (Apr 10, 2012)

I never completed SH4. It has different setting. Haunted room and there's a horrifying reason behind this.

Good enough to try. But not as memorable as SH 2 and SH 3.

That just remind me of the room with mirror in SH 3. Pretty creepy once the weird things start there.


----------



## Faun (Apr 17, 2012)

Still a better ending than ME 3
[YOUTUBE]BLMPByYWkKE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 17, 2012)




----------

